# Post Your Favorite Close Ups Of Your Dog Enjoying Their Favorite Chew Toy!!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

LOOKING THROUGH MY COLLECTION I REALIZED I HAD TONS OF CUTE BELLO PICS CHOMPING HIS RAWHIDES AND TOYS ETC. POST AS MANY OF YOUR CUTE CHEWY PICS AS POSSIBLE!!!!
HERE HE IS WITH HIS FAVORITE, SODA BOTTLES








HERE HE IS WHEN HE HAD HIS LITTLE NADS CHOPPED OFF








HE LOVES HIS PEPSI MINI BASKETBALL








I LOVE THIS ONE BECAUSE IT SHOWS SOME MUSCLE DEFINITION!









A FEW MORE CHEWY PICS


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

HERE IS A CLOSE UP OF A MANGLED RAWHIDE








HERE HE IS TAKING A BREAK AND A STRETCH!








AND I LOVE THE LICK AFTER HE IS TIRED








1 MORE ENJOYABLE LICK!!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice Pics, JCD!!
Here's Otis' fav toy-one leg and a tail missing...but still alive








HAHA I love this one...hard to believe yo ucan't see his face!! haha








And here's the same squeaky toy








And,maybe not considered a toy to you, but she is to him-he's nibbling on my niece-dog's ear!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

britishbandit said:


>


LOVE THAT PIC BRITISHBANDIT!! NICE DOGGIE!!



Darkmoon said:


>


DARKMOON, I LOVE CARTER!! HE IS QUIT HANDSOME......LIKE MY BELLO!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Nice Pics, JCD!!
> Here's Otis' fav toy-one leg and a tail missing...but still alive
> 
> 
> ...


HI SUGAR DADDY OTIS. I SEEN YOUR VIDEOS JUST TODAY, ADORABLE!! AND I LOVE THE TOY PICS AND THE EAR NIBBLING....HEHEHEHEH, VERY CUTE!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Black Kong:









She likes 'em two at a time


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

THEY LOVE HARD BONES TO CHEW ON.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


>


hey digits mama. how ya been? love those pics ,especially the last one. so cute!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Black Kong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks shaina. great post. your dog is awesome. what kind is she?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

sheplovr said:


> THEY LOVE HARD BONES TO CHEW ON.


thanks sheplovr! i love gsd's. they were always my favorite growing up. we had a mini belgium shepard for 16 years. i have had 2 shepard mixes since.

love the pics................jcd

this was kuchi, she was 12.5. we put her down in sept. she is collie/shepard.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My boys:


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

snoopy looks very content with his chewies!! he is very very cute durbkat!!



Mdawn said:


> My boys:


i love those dogs of yours. they are terrific together!! nice picks. thanks....jcd


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

jcd said:


> thanks shaina. great post. your dog is awesome. what kind is she?


Thanks jcd! She's a 1 yr old American Ditzhound 


Really, you are free to guess because we have no history on her whatsoever: she's 1 yr old, 45lbs, and 23.5" at the shoulder if that helps


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Blake trying to chew the tree









Aslan showing him hows it done with a tiny height advantage.lol








ASLAN CHEWING








BLESS CHEWING HER FAVOURITE PARK STICK,ALSO MAKING SURE ITS JUST HERS.LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

jcd said:


> hey digits mama. how ya been? love those pics ,especially the last one. so cute!!


Heya Love.....Im doing great..How bout yourself?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

RonE said:


>


Esther! Small dogs are not chew toys and its not good when they squeak!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Bad esther! *press's button to shock esther with shock collar*

Later that day...

Teenager mauled by plottwieler.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sadly, there are no known photographs of Esther standing on my lap with her jaws clamped on my right ear after I growled at her.

Tip: Do NOT growl at your Plott hound just to see what would happen. That experiment has already been performed.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL! I can now picture what could happen if you EVER try to ALPHA ROLL ESTHER RONE!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Did she break the skin ron?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mudra said:


> LOL! I can now picture what could happen if you EVER try to ALPHA ROLL ESTHER RONE!


LOL Um, yeah, I think we would actually need a video of that if RonE was ever to try such a silly thing. 
My goodness, My dogs constantly have toys in their mouths and I am not finding them right now. Here was a happy chewing moment though, does that count.
I should look for pictures of my dogs chewing on small dogs though, I do have a lot of those.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Blake trying to chew the tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, aslan has ahold on that tree!! glad that wasn't an arm or leg!!!
that height and weight advantage really helps........thanks.......jcd



digits mama said:


> Heya Love.....Im doing great..How bout yourself?


me and bello are doing fine digits mama. glad you posted!! talk to ya again!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

My boys plays with their toys but their favorite chew toy, is each other...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mudra said:


> My boys plays with their toys but their favorite chew toy, is each other...


hey mudra great pics of your boys. i will have to add "each other" to my title!!.. i loved the pic, thanks................jcd


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

At the end of the day, their favorite chew toys are always each other. LOL


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Did she break the skin ron?


No, she was firm but gentle.

That's when I realized that she is not a dog I'm going to dominate and I'd better make sure she likes me.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

^Shadow and his hedgie...his hedgie has now gone to the big toy box in the sky though, Belle got ahold of it LOL









^Shadow and a pig's ear









^Belle and a bone









^Belle and "her" (it's Shadow's, but she stole it) goose


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> At the end of the day, their favorite chew toys are always each other. LOL


hi inga. love those pics. your doggies are great. sometimes i get the urge to go get another one but i never do. bello is so wired sometimes i am not sure how a new puppy would do with him!!
thanks for the great pics...............jcd


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Chloe & her bully twist:









Her favorite stuffie:


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Sunshyne said:


> Chloe & her bully twist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the pics sunshyne. that bottom one is adorable. bigggggggggggggggg eyes.

thanks for your pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## YodaBoss (Apr 4, 2008)

They finally got their own nylabone instead fighting over the same one!!!


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a couple of Mel with his toys...


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

reverend_maynard said:


>


thanks reverend_maynard. your doggie is adorable. i love those ears!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Dogmom07 said:


> Here are a couple of Mel with his toys...


ho dogmom07. love that close of mel!! thank you for the pics........jcd



YodaBoss said:


> They finally got their own nylabone instead fighting over the same one!!!



thank you yodaboss. welcome to the forum. your doggies are terrific togther!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Spunky and her Kong.










I made the mistake of getting her the Senior Kong, thinking "oh, 10 years old, she's getting on... better go easy on her."

Needless to say, the Senior Kong has since disintegrated.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Spunky is adorable! What kind of dog is she? I'm going to guess a Beagle and Bassett? Bulldog & Beagle? Last guess is Cocker and Beagle!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

thevelvetsnoot said:


> Spunky is adorable! What kind of dog is she? I'm going to guess a Beagle and Bassett? Bulldog & Beagle? Last guess is Cocker and Beagle!


Oddly, Beagle and Beagle.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Oddly, Beagle and Beagle.


Oh, one of my favorite combinations!

I think the designer name for that combo is "Beagle" but most people would just say beagle/beagle.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

How do you guys get your photo's small enough to enter? I can't seem to do it!


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

thevelvetsnoot said:


> How do you guys get your photo's small enough to enter? I can't seem to do it!


Use a photobucket account. It will resize/compress them as you upload them, based on your account settings. Once they are uploaded, copy and paste the IMG code into your post. I think there's a sticky at the top of this forum with detailed instructions.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

RonE said:


> Oh, one of my favorite combinations!
> 
> I think the designer name for that combo is "Beagle" but most people would just say beagle/beagle.


that is correct RonE! There is the beagle and the beagle/beagle mix. very similar but the latter looks slightly more like a beagle!!......LOL


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

reverend_maynard said:


> Use a photobucket account. It will resize/compress them as you upload them, based on your account settings. Once they are uploaded, copy and paste the IMG code into your post. I think there's a sticky at the top of this forum with detailed instructions.


Thanks! I should have known that- I actually have seen the tag and never read it- duhhh!


----------

